# 62 typhoon tires



## 62typhoon (Aug 18, 2012)

my typhoon has S7 rims and presently has 24 x 1/3/4 tires...I have a bike shop telling me the
24 x 1/3/8 tire will fit....true?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2012)

I really doubt it. And why would you want to put skinny tires on a middleweight?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 3, 2012)

They will not and they must say 24 x 1 3/4.  This is not the same size as 24 x 1.75 nor is it the size Schwinn used with their S2, S4, S5 or S6 rims.  The bike shop is confusing them with one of the other S rims.  S7s are different diameter than the others.  Roger


----------



## Crazy Nick (May 10, 2019)

EDIT: My bad, I didn't even notice the date of this thread 


I'm having the same issue. The only 24 inch whitewall brick tire that I can find that looks like the original is a Duro 24 X 1.75 / Sunlite makes a 24 X 1 3/4 tire that will fit a 24 inch S-7 but it doesn't have the brick pattern. So it's trade off - I'm probably going to use a (non Schwinn) 24 X 1.75 rim so I can have the (original looking) brick tires.. If you decide to bump up to 24 inch S-2 rims there's is a seller on E-Bay currently selling two sets of 24 X 2.125 Typhoon whitewalls

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Typhoon-White-Wall-Tires-24-Inch-Balloon-Tires-Original/223510157830?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=56111&meid=ba461dae848545e7a7929f8e60f3eda8&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&sd=323801327212&itm=223510157830&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:85d98f3b-7331-11e9-91d5-74dbd18088cf|parentrq:a22ffb6916a0ad78ab12bacbffdb78c1|iid:1


----------

